# Chinese watches....are ANY accepted as good.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

In advance of receiving my Chinese auto tomorrow, albeit supposedly with a Japanese movement, I think it would be fair to say a lot of people view them with suspicion. I bought the Burei for 67 squids plus Express delivery (7.99). I don't know quite what to expect but that's the FUN........a gamble.

Why is it that China, that manufactures so much of our goods, phones computers and knock off garden furniture hasn't taken time to establish a reputable watch market? All the much vaunted Apple hardware is Chinese. Why no excellent watches, or am I missing something?

I'll see tomorrow if they can do VFM. I already have some Chinese autos and I think I got what I paid for.......





As examples .

Why no real quality watches?

Cheers


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Take a look at some of the watches that contain 'Seagull' movements the Chinese can make some quite good watches....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

China have made excellent watches for a very long time, unfortunately they seem to be overshadowed by crap..........probably because there is so much of it

i have and have had some brilliant Chinese made watches, great build, quality and value, one in particular you would have to chop my arm off to get hold of it at the moment :wink:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Bruce said:


> China have made excellent watches for a very long time, unfortunately they seem to be overshadowed by crap..........probably because there is so much of it
> 
> i have and have had some brilliant Chinese made watches, great build, quality and value, one in particular you would have to chop my arm off to get hold of it at the moment :wink:


 Agree that the Chinese given their past engineering successes, certainly have the capability & resources to produce very good watches... Whether people are able to accept that is???

Mike


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Apple hardware is Chinese? I guess that explains a few things... like why I won't own any apple products (believing them to be a triumph of marketing over product)

Anyway... here is a link to the top 8 Chinese watch brands... none of which I had ever heard of.

http://www.blouinartinfo.com/news/story/956926/hong-kong-watch-clock-fair-top-8-chinese-watch-brands-to-know


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Interesting article...

http://gearpatrol.com/2014/01/14/opinion-rethinking-made-china/


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> Apple hardware is Chinese? I guess that explains a few things... like why I won't own any apple products (believing them to be a triumph of marketing over product)
> 
> Anyway... here is a link to the top 8 Chinese watch brands... none of which I had ever heard of.
> 
> http://www.blouinartinfo.com/news/story/956926/hong-kong-watch-clock-fair-top-8-chinese-watch-brands-to-know





K.I.T.T. said:


> Interesting article...
> 
> http://gearpatrol.com/2014/01/14/opinion-rethinking-made-china/


 Thanks for the links :thumbsup:


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

> Why is it that China, that manufactures so much of our goods, phones computers and knock off garden furniture hasn't taken time to establish a reputable watch market?
> 
> Why no real quality watches?
> 
> Cheers


 There are


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It may be of good quality but I'm afraid it's ugly :sadwalk:


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Then there is the "Infinite Universe" made by the Beijing Watch Company.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

RWP said:


> It may be of good quality but I'm afraid it's ugly :sadwalk:


 True but a lot of major manufacturers have produces some seriously 'Fugly' watches... Might be a fantastic bit of tech or watch makers art but if it looks bad it's not getting on my wrist!!!! I like a watch that has wear-ability & longevity!


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Had a look in a Seagull and also Beijing Watch Factory shop last week, in Beijing. In the display case they weren't at all enticing, and they were also several hundred quid. The 1963 were in the display, looked small and again were expensive.

I'm not sure over there buys them. Bizarrely both here and there Tissot seems to be incredibly popular - I say bizarrely as every brand under the sun is for sale and yet Tissot shops are full. Nothing wrong with Tissot but hardly a shop you'd expect people to flock to.

So for me no itch to scratch whatsoever and for that money there are so many brands, micro especially, that have far more design and mechanism appeal.


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I think that that the regular everyday watches made by Sea-gull,Shanghai and Beijing are all considered to be good quality watches.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

RWP said:


> In advance of receiving my Chinese auto tomorrow, albeit supposedly with a Japanese movement, I think it would be fair to say a lot of people view them with suspicion. I bought the Burei for 67 squids plus Express delivery (7.99). I don't know quite what to expect but that's the FUN........a gamble.
> 
> Why is it that China, that manufactures so much of our goods, phones computers and knock off garden furniture hasn't taken time to establish a reputable watch market? All the much vaunted Apple hardware is Chinese. Why no excellent watches, or am I missing something?
> 
> ...


 Lower one is a really good looking watch in my eyes.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It's an Aeromatic auto copy of a wartime pilots watch.....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Military-Automatic-Reserve-Indicator-Aeromatic/dp/B0064AJHRW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1460844904&sr=8-7&keywords=aeromatic+watches+for+men

48mm but a good timekeeper and power reserve meter. :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are G Shocks assembled in China, I know that some Casio watches are?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Stan said:


> Are G Shocks assembled in China, I know that some Casio watches are?


 Just looked at a tough Solar......made in China :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

GongNong88 said:


> I think that that the regular everyday watches made by Sea-gull,Shanghai and Beijing are all considered to be good quality watches.


 I do believe I will at some point own one of these. (one a bracelet though) :thumbsup:



GongNong88 said:


> Then there is the "Infinite Universe" made by the Beijing Watch Company.


 I'm sorry but I can't stand Tourbillon watches, they are all ugly as the proverbial F word. I don't care whom ever makes them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

RWP said:


> Just looked at a tough Solar......made in China :yes:


 My next ThinkPad (or Dell, HP) device will be made in China.......

Hay Ho. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I'm sorry but I can't stand Tourbillon watches, they are all ugly as the proverbial F word. I don't care whom ever makes them.


 have to agree there, fabulous things but the tourbi should be relegated to the rear of a watch


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

actually, there are many great watches made in China, you can trust. the excellent hand craft, high quality, you can from the finished one.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

It's an absolutely HUGE nation, so don't think one could possibly generalise. I'm old enough to remember when 'Made in Japan' meant crap quality! Some chinese watches are excellent, others terrible.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

There are good and expensive and bad and cheap Chinese watches. But if the good ones are close to Swiss or Japanese rivals as prices, why the heck somebody will buy the Chinese watches instead of the others? :sadwalk:


----------

